# We took the grand kids to a butterfly house over the holiday weekend.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2016)

I love to take photos but just have a simple little Lumix camera. I just point and shoot. I thought these came out pretty nice considering.


----------



## Carla (Sep 9, 2016)

Beautiful! Never knew they had such a place.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2016)

Those photos are really nice! Butterflies so pretty. It look like they're eating angel hair pasta in the top photo,(?)


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2016)

Remember that to enjoy the butterflies we must be prepared to accept the caterpillars chewing on our gardens.
Let's all ease off on the bug spray.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Those photos are really nice! Butterflies so pretty. It look like they're eating angel hair pasta in the top photo,(?)



They has several little stations on posts set up throughout the area. Each had what looked like a plastic pot scrubber that was soaked with a syrup that the butterflies like. I guess they use plastic so they can clean them easily and keep them sanitized..


----------



## littleowl (Sep 10, 2016)

I visited a place near Boreham Wood. I wonder if it is the place you visited.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2016)

as a macro photographer i love bugs


----------

